

Ask HN: Review Our Product - nikz

We've just built a Time Tracking app that integrates with Xero (online small biz accounting) called MinuteDock.<p>http://minutedock.com<p>It was built nights+weekends, around "pay-the-bills" work and a never-ending stream of other projects ;)<p>Basically, we decided to build MinuteDock as an exclusive add-on for Xero (using their API - http://blog.xero.com/developer). They've been really good to us - offered a possible blog post and a spot in their newsletter.<p>Before we get sent out to ~12,000 Xero customers though, we'd really like to make sure we've got the product somewhat right. I usually enjoy the Review my Startup posts on HN, and this seemed like the perfect time to give it a go for myself.<p>US-based HNers: Do many people use Xero for their startup's accounts? Have you guys even heard of it?
======
alastair
My thoughts -

1) I really like the landing page. It explains exactly what you guys do very
quickly and it just looks great.

2) I'm a big fan of no-signup demos. I wanted to play with it, but not so much
that I'd go through the proccess of signing up. I have no need for your
service, but hey if it was zero-effort to play with it for a minute maybe I'd
recommend it to someone that does.

~~~
nikz
Hmmm, we're trying to figure out some sort of demo. It's hard to jig up with
the way Xero does OAuth (they only allow access tokens that last for 30
minutes. Twitter's access tokens last forever. They assure me they are working
on it though!).

I guess we could do one that doesn't connect. We'll push it up the priority
queue. Thanks :)

------
nikz
Clickable link: <http://minutedock.com>

------
hackoder
FYI, the site loads with a rails error for me. Not sure if you guys are aware
of this.

~~~
joshuarr
Same for me.

~~~
nikz
Hey, we've just fixed this up - sorry about that :)

One of the problems with having too many things to focus on, I think :)

